# Any dirt bike riders here?



## MrOutdoors (Dec 17, 2009)

I ride local track by were I live, anyone else like me? If its too windy to fish and its time to ride. I would like to ride Sam Houston Forest one day or some other houston area outdoors park/area that is legal. Looking to find someone to ride with in different area's getting boring with the same track again and again.

I don't drink, smoke or go crazy anyone the dirt gets harder with every year I age.
Lol

Let me know if you want to hit a track or trail some place. I ride a 01 KX 250 2stroke. I don't mind driving. Im a trucker by trade so my schedule days off vary.

Later
Randy


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i use to ride, getting a lil old for it now, not to old to ride, to old to get hurt. sold my xr650l a year or so ago. rode a drz400s for a bit and use to ride a couple of 2- CR125/134,all kind of quads, cr480 and many others. love to trail ride. have rode the SHNF,ANF and a few places in louisiana. place out around lufkin.. man, i wish i never sold my bikes, but owell.


----------



## MrOutdoors (Dec 17, 2009)

I keep an 04 CR 125 for back up. I got riding fever after 09 supeecross and have had one ever sense then. Had a quad and a 3 wheeler when I was young wasn't allowed a dirt bike because they were too dangerous. Lol


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

MrOutdoors said:


> I keep an 04 CR 125 for back up. I got riding fever after 09 supeecross and have had one ever sense then. Had a quad and a 3 wheeler when I was young wasn't allowed a dirt bike because they were too dangerous. Lol


i like:cheers:


----------



## R.Hughes (Dec 20, 2007)

*Dirt bikes are good work out.*

My son is 19 his friend 20 and I'm 46 and my best friend is 46 years old. We try to ride 2 days a week when the weather is good. My friend i use to ride all the time in the 80's he rode pro for Kawaski. Last week we were riding a Ulitimate MX track in Alvin TX. My son his friend 20 and my friend 46 and his daughter 25 and his grandson 4. We all were having a good time riding. It hard to believe that we are riding with our kids and grand kids. My son rides a 2003 CR-250 2 stroke, his friend rides a YZ-250 4 stroke, my friend rides a 1989/2008 CR-500. It is a 1989 CR-500 motor mounted in a 2008 CR 250 Frame. I ride a 2001 RM-250. When we was riding last summer in the evening from 5 to dark i would loose 5LB of water weight. As of today the OLD MEN can still hang with the young guns. We also ride at Rio Bravio and Three Palms Mx park. We are heading out to Cycle Ranch this Spring. MotorCross is a good family sport. Just don't ride over your head.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I ride. 08 yz450. Live in victoria. Going to mudbuddys this weekend. I just got this bike.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

OHHH I miss the dirt.. After my accident in 2005 i sold all my bikes and gear, trailer, everything.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

R.Hughes said:


> My son is 19 his friend 20 and I'm 46 and my best friend is 46 years old. We try to ride 2 days a week when the weather is good. My friend i use to ride all the time in the 80's he rode pro for Kawaski. Last week we were riding a Ulitimate MX track in Alvin TX. My son his friend 20 and my friend 46 and his daughter 25 and his grandson 4. We all were having a good time riding. It hard to believe that we are riding with our kids and grand kids. My son rides a 2003 CR-250 2 stroke, his friend rides a YZ-250 4 stroke, my friend rides a 1989/2008 CR-500. It is a 1989 CR-500 motor mounted in a 2008 CR 250 Frame. I ride a 2001 RM-250. When we was riding last summer in the evening from 5 to dark i would loose 5LB of water weight. As of today the OLD MEN can still hang with the young guns. We also ride at Rio Bravio and Three Palms Mx park. We are heading out to Cycle Ranch this Spring. MotorCross is a good family sport. Just don't ride over your head.


cr500a right on


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm just going back to dirt coming from these:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

WRsteveX said:


> I'm just going back to dirt coming from these:


the best of both worlds with the right tires. sweet rides bro.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

They were street only. I miss the husky. 320mm front rotor, 4 piston caliper, 50hp and 260lbs. Not to mention 6speed and FI


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

WRsteveX said:


> I'm just going back to dirt coming from these:


BAD arse. I have a XR650L with street tires that has been the most enjoyable bike I have owned to ride. Where can I get somethink like that SMR?? That thing looks awesome.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

WRsteveX said:


> They were street only. I miss the husky. 320mm front rotor, 4 piston caliper, 50hp and 260lbs. Not to mention 6speed and FI


shoot, a set of dirt tires and look the F out. i miss my 650L. loved my cr's. wish they made a cr500 DS.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

iridered2003 said:


> shoot, a set of dirt tires and look the F out. i miss my 650L. loved my cr's. wish they made a cr500 DS.


Dirt tires are hard to find for 17" wheels that are 5" wide. We used parking lots like race tracks and could drag the pegs on the ground sliding into a corner. Honestly the brakes are way to good and tires too slick to do much more than piddle in the dirt. I traded the husky for the yz plus cash. It's weird riding dirt now. I'm used to using all front brake, and sliding into a corner. Now the yz feels like it doesn't have front brakes, and I'm all over the place with the rear.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

this is my other cr125/134. bikes were built by honda of houston, 
jm 
racing did the supn. bikes were setup by/for my buddy james marshall.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> this is my other cr125/134. bikes were built by honda of houston,
> jm
> racing did the supn. bikes were setup by/for my buddy james marshall.


My brother raced motocross for 15 years and I wrenched for him and drove him all over the country. We mainly raced arenacross as a pro but grew up racing all the AMA GNC and NMA events.... 
We grew up racing with James Billy an Kim. We were always at the same races and nationals for many years my brother and him had some great battles at 290 and highlands . They are very good friends of the family ...I loved Billy's Dad great folks John Mitchell is a great guy also


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

dbarham said:


> My brother raced motocross for 15 years and I wrenched for him and drove him all over the country. We mainly raced arenacross as a pro but grew up racing all the AMA GNC and NMA events....
> We grew up racing with James Billy an Kim. We were always at the same races and nationals for many years my brother and him had some great battles at 290 and highlands . They are very good friends of the family ...I loved Billy's Dad great folks John Mitchell is a great guy also


dont know billys daddy, but do know billy,kim and james. those are some of the nices people a person could meet. i got my bikes a year or so before james was hurt. i hit him up on FB all the time. kids got something we could all use a little of. have you checked out his site?


----------



## MrOutdoors (Dec 17, 2009)

R.Hughes said:


> My son is 19 his friend 20 and I'm 46 and my best friend is 46 years old. We try to ride 2 days a week when the weather is good. My friend i use to ride all the time in the 80's he rode pro for Kawaski. Last week we were riding a Ulitimate MX track in Alvin TX. My son his friend 20 and my friend 46 and his daughter 25 and his grandson 4. We all were having a good time riding. It hard to believe that we are riding with our kids and grand kids. My son rides a 2003 CR-250 2 stroke, his friend rides a YZ-250 4 stroke, my friend rides a 1989/2008 CR-500. It is a 1989 CR-500 motor mounted in a 2008 CR 250 Frame. I ride a 2001 RM-250. When we was riding last summer in the evening from 5 to dark i would loose 5LB of water weight. As of today the OLD MEN can still hang with the young guns. We also ride at Rio Bravio and Three Palms Mx park. We are heading out to Cycle Ranch this Spring. MotorCross is a good family sport. Just don't ride over your head.


I ride ultimate all the time. Their is a guy who rides out their all the time on a cr500 ive seen him a lot out their his name is Chuck. He is same age as us.


----------



## MrOutdoors (Dec 17, 2009)

WRsteveX said:


> I ride. 08 yz450. Live in victoria. Going to mudbuddys this weekend. I just got this bike.
> 
> Nice bike, I had a 07 yz 450 I didn't like the engine breaking when off the gas. But I loved the top speed.


----------

